# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Welches Auto?

## Five

Für mich wirklich ein Problem!
Bei einem Bus oder Van da bekomme ich alles locker hinein brauche keinen Träger montieren, aber im Winter nicht so toll weil ich jeden Tag ein Steiles Stück zu bewältigen habe.
Geländewagen:bekomme ich auch alles hinein im Winter durch Allrad auch supper aber Autobahn ist nicht das wahre ich fahr auch gern mal 150.
Und alles was 150 locker geht, brauche ich wider einen Fahradträger und das will ich keinen weil bei regen das fürs Bike nicht besonders gut ist.

Was habt ihr für welche Wagen und wie nehmt ihr das Bike mit?


When you must go go with a smile!

----------


## freakazoid

golf kombi 
 - fährt auch steil, 200 schnell und des radl wird auch net nass 



*suche Boxxer oder ähnliches Teil 
eventuell im Tausch gegen Mr.T*

----------


## Red

Ich hab nen Ford Ka, da geht ein Bike plus Ausrüstung und Klamotten für vier Wochen rein. Aber dann muss ich halt alleine fahren.

Nimm doch 'nen Subaru Forrester Kombi, die bauen recht hoch und haben Allrad. Ok, das Teil sieht nicht gerade toll aus, aber ist absolut praktisch. Da müssten eigentlich locker zwei Bikes hinten rein gehen. Und das Teil läuft ordentlich ist aber nicht ganz billig.
Oder du nimmst einen Bus oder Van mit Allrad.

_________________________________________________
 Komm her, ich schlag dir das aus dem Kopf!

----------


## georg

Bus oder Van ist auch im Winter kein wirkliches Problem... bin mit meinem alten Toyota überall hinaufgekommen, hab damit mal einen Deutschen im 5er BMW (525d ich hab einen 1,3 Benziner mit 50PS *gggg*) einen Berg hinaufgeschleppt weil der nicht hinaufgekommen ist.. na gut, ich geb´s zu: Der hatte abgelutschte Breitschlapfen und ich Ketten..  :Wink: 

Aber trotzdem: Wo ein Mercedes oder BMW hinaufkommt kommt jeder Van oder Bus hinauf.

Ich selber hab jetzt einen Mitsubishi SpaceGear 2,5l TD, der hat zwar auch Hinterradantrieb aber zumindest mit Diffsperre. Winter kommt aber erst, denk´ aber nicht daß ich ein Problem haben werde.

VW Transporter oder Caravelle oder Multivan oder Mercedes Vito haben sowieso Vorderradantrieb, also auch kein so großes Problem im Winter. Genauso die meisten Van´s anderer Hersteller.

Ein Problem haben LT und Sprinter sowie Ford Transit. Denn die sind hinten sehr leicht.

Wie auch immer: Ein Sandsack im Kofferraum wirkt bei allen Hinterradtrieblern Wunder... also denk ich mal du wirst mit einem Bus oder Van gut auskommen.

Kannst du dir im Winter nicht einen ausleihen und das Stückerl ausprobieren?? (Bus mein ich, nicht den  Sandsack..*ggggg*)
_____________________________________________
_members.aon.at/race-factory/new/index2.html
georg
..im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das Shimano Monopol gehört zerstört!_

----------


## pagey

gehts nur um dich und dein bike oder musst du nich wen herumführen ??

ein kombi wär natürlich ideal !....am besten ein audi allroad  :Smile: 

ich hab einen peugeot 206 (pagey edition) und eigentlich geht sich alles aus -> DH Bike, DS Bike, Frau, und haufenweise Gepäck.....is zwar ned ungefährlich den ganzen krempel hinten im auto liegen zu haben aber was solls....trotzdem is ein kombi angenehmener aber rückbank umlegen musst du so und so !!

ein t4 geht aber leicht 150!

-------------------------------------------------
www.dh-luschen.com

dringend HITEC SLK DH Rahmen zu verkaufen!  VB:500,- €

----------


## Tom

Jo Jo die Reihenfolge sagt einiges aus über den Pageybuam !!! 

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*
[b]www.dh-luschen.com

----------


## Martix

ja, wenn ich biken bin dann fahr ich mit einem nissan primera kombi, passt alles rein, man kann drinnen sehr komot pennen (wenns net grad knapp über null draussen hat  :Smile:  und schnell isa wie die sau... 

ansonsten bekomm ich aber auch a yeti DH bike in mein cabrio, da kann man dann auch noch nach oben stapeln (vorausgesetzt das dach is offen  :Smile:  

aber mein traumwagerl wär ein maserati buran - biturbo, jenseits der 400 PS, allrad, und die form eines minivans!

oder halt ein t4 mit 110 diesel PS, der is dann obendrein auch noch ökonomisch  :Smile:  und fährt auch seine 150. und ketten sind gleich amal montiert sollts wirklich von nöten sein! aber den gibts ja auch als synchro (aber ehrlich gesagt kauf ich ma da lieber ketten und um die differenz die noch überbleibt a DH radl  :Wink: 

--------------------------------------------------
A U S S E  M I T  D E  T U T T L N !!!!!!

www.ffaonbikes.250x.com

----------


## noox

Obwohl ich ihn eher so eingeschätzt hätte: DS-Bike, DH-Bike, ...

Aja, Mein Dad holt sich jetzt gerade seinen Subaru Forrester. Ich kauf ihm seinen alten Renault Laguna ab. Als Student muss ich halt sparen. Also raufkommen geht eigentlich ganz gut, mit 1,380 - 1450kg (steht überall was anderes) ist genügend Druck auf den Vorderreifen (Dieselmotor). Gehen tut er auch so bis 170 - 180. Und: Ich bekomme 3 Bikes unzerlegt hinten rein. Kein Witz: DH-Bike, Freerider, DS-Bike! Einziger Nachteil: Ist noch kein Turbodiesel, daher nur 85 PS. Bergaufstückchen auf der Autobahn mag er net besonders - ausser ich hab viel Schwung genommen . Dafür ist die Versicherung billiger.

nòóx
www.dh-rangers.com :: www.xgolf-forum.com_

Edited by noox on 2002-10-01 13:10._

----------


## freakazoid

> ansonsten bekomm ich aber auch a yeti DH bike in mein cabrio


martix ??? yeti ??? punkratz ??? hääää ???

is des vom punkratz ? 



*suche Boxxer oder ähnliches Teil 
eventuell im Tausch gegen Mr.T* _

Edited by freakazoid on 2002-10-01 13:13._

----------


## Tobias

i moa da Martix hot des eher ois gesellschaftskritischen Denkanstoß an unsere Konsum- und Luxusgesellschaft gemeint. 

_____________________________________
Ancillotti = INTENSE u. FOES Killer

----------


## freakazoid

asso. jo woast eh. hitec-fahrer brauchen a weng länger 



*suche Boxxer oder ähnliches Teil 
eventuell im Tausch gegen Mr.T*

----------


## Tobias

i bin scho am Weg der Besserung...

_____________________________________
Ancillotti = INTENSE u. FOES Killer

----------


## freakazoid

i net. i werd ewig a weng a trottl bleiben 



*suche Boxxer oder ähnliches Teil 
eventuell im Tausch gegen Mr.T*

----------


## Becks

Hab zur Zeit einen Impreza, bin aber zu faul den Dachträger zu montieren (und habe auch nicht all zu viel vertrauen 2 DH Bikes raufzugeben) deshalb bin ich normalerweise mit den Bikes im Kofferaum unterwegs.
Da aber das Platzangebot nicht berauschend ist und der Verbrauch auch nicht gerade wenig, werde ich wohl als nächstes zu einem Nissan X-Trail 2.2 dCi greifen.
Da sollten dann die Bikes locker reingehen und der Verbrauch fällt auch deutlich geringer aus (und es ist ein Diesel)
Hab ziemlich viel Prospekte durchgeschaut und dachte auch zuerst an einen Van, aber mit einem SUV hat man dann doch etwas mehr Freiheiten, jedoch sollte er genug Platz bieten, geringen Verbrauch haben, Klimaanlage und günstig sein.
Naja und Allrad sollte es sowieso sein  :Smile: 
In diese Sparte würde dann wohl der Hyundai Santa Fe fallen aber der geht mir dann doch etwas zu lahm, deshalb der X-Trail!
Mal weitersehen was die Zeit bringt!

cu Becks

----------


## pagey

oida TOM...i kum dann vorbei und schlog di  :Smile: ) 
berichtigung der reihenfolge: frau, DS bike, DH bike, strongbow,.....------------------------------------------------- www.dh-luschen.com 
dringend HITEC SLK DH Rahmen zu verkaufen!  VB:500,- €

----------


## Red

Ihr wollt also Bikes mit anspruchsvollen Gefährten transportieren?

_________________________________________________
 Komm her, ich schlag dir das aus dem Kopf!
Mein Bike ist härter als ich, aber genauso fett.

----------


## FLo33

des foto hab i nur ausn netz, weil ich keins greifbar hab, werd aber bei nächstern gelegenheit eins bringen. onkelchens porsche is sicher ein gts, ausserdem mintblau oder wie die komische farbe heisst. so dunkel blau-grün...

der hat sowieso an autospinner, oldsmobile mit 5,7 liter V8, mercedes/puch g ... etc. 

www.mtbfunpark.com

________________________________________________

----------


## Orangechrunch

Mahlzeit,
wenns schon so proletig hergeht, donn zoag i mei Auto hoit a no. Hot gnuag Plotz und geht nid so schlecht

<----  Siehe Anhang

Orangechrunch

Keep on rocki´n in a free World

----------


## FunkyFoes

proll!============================= *Keine Chance den Steinzeit-Threads*   *www.dhspeed.de* DH & DS aus Halle/S.

----------


## LOLO

@funk: hab nix anders zum tun

ich hab gestern 4EUR fuer kuehlfluessigkeit ausgegeben
das war ne investition!
hallo!
n spoiler
NIEMALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

manche brauchen halt laenger...

verkaufe mountaincycle shockwave rahmen
800.-

----------


## Clavicula

hehe, genauso(bloß halt cosmoschwarz) so ein 5er Touring mit M-Paket is mir neulich in mei scheenes Heck heheizt, die Heckschürze is net so solide wie eine Corrado-Heckschürze...naja put sind beide und ich bin net schuld
Und man sollte unterscheiden zwischen Proll und Neid des Kritikers...
Und mein elektrohydraulischer serienspoiler beim Corrado bringt 64% mehr anpressdruck...von da her sinnlos is es net
was der beim S2 bringt weiß i net auswendig...abba ein etwas schwächerer Wert ist anzunehmen aufgrund der Starrheit.
Und Spoiler bringen teilweise schon was, beim Enzo und turbo absolut zweckmäßig! Allerding sfrage ich mich schon was sowas auf nem Golf R32 bringt...Compaktklasse halt
*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## lex

Clavi, was fuern corrado hastn, g-lader,16v oder vr6?

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Mein Ziel: einmal so schnell zu werden wie andere vorgeben 
immer zu sein.

----------


## Orangechrunch

Ja, ja, man sollte niemals jemandem ins Heck heitzen....hat meist üble Folgen.....
@Funky F: warum Proll?? Was hat dieses Auto denn mit Proll zu tun?

Orangechrunch


Keep on rocki´n in a free World

----------


## v1per

proll?
der bmw is eh schlicht und geil
du kennst die ned aus funky



*aktion: kein kommentar zu volldeppen-threads !*

----------


## incredibledave

hübsche kiste!! genauso würde meiner auch aussehen, wenn ic ma mein geldscheissser wiederfinde 

oder nen hübscher 330d touring mit hamann pg3 felgen...hmmm

der touring is definitiv nicht prolig! hübsch!

@orange: was für ne maschine isn drin? 

mfg, dave

[b]it´s only rock´n roll! but i like it!

----------


## FunkyFoes

sicher isser das und da würd ich mal ganz vorsichtig sein, dass ich mich da net auskenn 

=============================
*Keine Chance den Steinzeit-Threads*


*www.dhspeed.de* DH & DS aus Halle/S.

----------


## v1per

dann erklär ma warum der bmw a prollkistn is.
weil er alu felgn hat? glaubn bei dir im dorf leicht nu alle das stahlfelgn "in" san? 

*aktion: kein kommentar zu volldeppen-threads !*

----------


## FunkyFoes

mein "dorf" hat 250000 einwohner  :Smile:  und ich bezeichne nich den bmw als prollkiste! lies mal genauer

=============================
*Keine Chance den Steinzeit-Threads*


*www.dhspeed.de* DH & DS aus Halle/S.

----------


## Clavicula

hab nen alten großen Vr6, mom mit Kompressor(leihweise provisorisch eingebaut...)
So was zwangsbeatmetes ala g60 oder so kommt mir nicht her und eine turbonachrüstung scheue ich aufgrund der Zerstörung der originalität(schizophren bei einem Komp...).
Und nochmal zum verständnis ICH(bzw. mein Corrie) bin das BMW-kann-nicht-kuppeln-und-bremsen-opfer...abba ich wäre mich auch nicht groß wenn ich ne neue bekomm und mein Auto net ernsthaft beschädigt wurde...übrigens der schaden kam  bei 20kmh zu stande und kostet mit allen insgesamt ca 4000€(beide Autos in Fachwerkstatt) und das beste ich bin teurer als der Bmw...

*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## lex

wieviel leistung und drehmoment bringt der kompressor beim vr6 (lechz :Smile: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Mein Ziel: einmal so schnell zu werden wie andere vorgeben 
immer zu sein.

----------


## Clavicula

also zwischen 240 und 270ps und 300 bis 350Nm, je nach anpassung an den Serienmotor und Motormanagement
Das alles bei einem LAdedruck von 0.1-0,45bar!
Und gar keinem Turboloch

*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## Orangechrunch

Ist ein 530 d Touring, mit einer dezenten Leisungsoptimierung. Hat jetzt 220 PS und 480 Nm Drehmoment - das reicht voll und ganz.
Und das beste: Ich verbrauche nur ca. 7,5 Liter auf 100 Km.

Orangechrunch

Keep on rocki´n in a free World

----------


## Five

An Kombi find ich nicht besonders praktisch zum Bike einladen das Vorderrad muß fast immer raus und mit Scheibenbremse ist das immer so eine Sache.
Hab mir gerade den Mercedes Vito angeschaut die version mit 143 Ps geht sicha a gscheit.Wenn ma nu a par Gscheite Reifen drauf gibt past des.

When you must go go with a smile!

----------


## Martix

ich bekomm 2 bikes ohne vorderradausbaun in kombi rein...

aber vito is sicher net schlecht... auch wenn er net schön is

--------------------------------------------------
A U S S E  M I T  D E  T U T T L N !!!!!!

www.ffaonbikes.250x.com

----------


## glöckner11

@five, vergiss den vito, is a mercedes, das getriebe und die ausstattung/verarbeitung sind das letzte, ganz zu schweigen von den bremsen. 
Kauf dir nen t4 oder irgendwas in der art

----------


## Clavicula

hehe, am Vito is der gleiche motorrumpf verbaut wie beim Vr6...
und das allerbeste ich bekomm 21,75% Rabatt auf alle DC-Produkte

*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## Old Anonym

Kauf Dir einfach nen Porsche. Irgendein 911er. Dann brauchst Du sowieso kein bike mehr. 
<a href="mailto:m@humanbehaviour.org

">m@humanbehaviour.org

</a>

----------


## FunkyFoes

kauf dir selber einen

=============================
*Keine Chance den Steinzeit-Threads*


*www.dhspeed.de* DH & DS aus Halle/S.

----------


## Dirty Rider

www.autojournal.de/nam702/erlk/erlk1.htm

----------


## Dirty Rider

und jungs...mein absoluter traum..hammerhart!! auch wenns manchen nicht gefällt...ich finds megahammer...der dvd wechsler muss net unbedingt sein 

www.autojournal.de/at602/audi/audi.htm

----------


## incredibledave

wenn dir die kiste gefällt is ja schön, aber ich find die einfach nur peinlich...

is halt net so mein ding, ich steh da halt eher auf dezente und noch alltagtaugliche umbauten.

wenn spektakulär un schnell dann nur eins:   PORSCHE

----------


## BATMAN

Original Mini
Motor aufs höchste Übermaß aufgebohrt
Anständige Kolben
Fächergrümmer mit direktem Verbindungsrohr zum Rennpuff Endschalldämpfer (wer braucht schon KAT und Vorschalldämpfer)
Offener Luftfilter
Hochhubkipphebelwelle
Race Zylinderkopf (große Renn-Ventile, durchlfußoptimiert)
Kurze Endübersetzung
erhöhter Benzindruck
feingewuchtete Kurbelwelle
tiefer, breiter ...

dreht über 6500 upm und rennt dabei seine 190 km/H
~95 PS bei 700 kg
Beschleunigung und Kurvenverhalten  

1 Fahrrad
1 Zelt
1 Campingausrüstung plus Essen und Trinken
1 DH-Ausrüstung
1 Fahrer
passen auch rein (Kofferraum ist mit Hifi-Anlage zugebaut)

----------


## Dirty Rider

wo denn?? *gg*

----------


## BATMAN

Radl fährt ohne Laufräder auf dem umgeklappten Beifahrersitz mit. Rest komprimiert auf Rücksitzbank und Umgebung.

Der Mini mußte aber bis jetzt nur sehr selten herhalten. Normalerweise fahr ich mit einem Mitsubischi Space Star, wenn ich mein Radl transportieren will.

----------


## Dirty Rider

also sowas find ic et peinlich...peinlichsind die autos von so möchtegern türken und co. die nur sound und fette reifen bracuhen und alles andre kaputt ist!! kann ich drüber nur lachen!!

----------


## v1per

also der mini is echt fein  

daugt ma mehr als der s3

----------


## Haiflyer

jo des vielleicht aber trotzdem wäre mir ein RS3 Audi oder R32 golf oder wenns ganz hart kommtn M3 Cabrio lieber als alles andre

----------


## babi

i glaub des sowieso ned,dass ihr jetzt den uralten 
autothread wieder ausgraben habts

----------


## v1per

naja gega an normalen s3 hätt i eh nix aba der von oben is scho a weng proletig 
und golf.... )

----------


## Danger Ranger

Ausserdem die einzig wahren Freizeit-Fortbewegungsmittel sind!

AM General Hummer(in der Militärversion ohne Schnick schnack)!
Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab mit V10 Motor!
3-Achs Pinzgauer mit VW-Motor

So schaut´s aus!!
Danger Ranger

----------


## babi



----------


## Haiflyer

also nur zur info prolokisten san für mi so dämliche 2er und 3er golf. tiefergelegt, mehr geht ned. überdimensionale reifen, ne 2000 watt anlage drin das des ganze auto vibriert und dann noch n fetten Auspuff hintenraus.
aber wennst dir mal n rs3 oder R32 anschaust die sehn ganz normal aus nur mit hammer ps. und n prolo kann sich die eh ned leisten

----------


## babi

ich hab einen ford focus .......zerreisst ihr mich jetzt in da luft ??

----------


## v1per

geh der ford focus is eh cool =)
hamma in da fahrschule a

----------


## Haiflyer

ich bin 19 und fahr an 3er golf cabrio. stempelt ihr mich jetzt als bonze ab  
ne awas. schmarn.
V1per wie weit bist mit da fahrschul

----------


## v1per

so gut wie fertig 
paar fahrstund nu und die prüfungen

----------


## Haiflyer

na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen. des is voll billig. schau das du am anfang gut fährst, dann is der prüfer cool drauf. wennst am anfang scheiß0 machst, passt der auf jeden fuck auf. ich hab grad 25 min prüfung ghabt, dann hat er auf die uhr geschaut und gemeint ZITAT  "hm wenn wir uns beeilen  bekomm ich noch was zu essen "

----------


## Wohli

Ich bin damals gerade mal 5 Minuten gefahren und 1 Minute Motorrad!

----------


## Haiflyer

wann war damals wenn ich fragern darf

----------


## Wohli

1995!

----------


## Haiflyer

haja des geht ja noch. des hat sich so angehört nach dem style so damals = 1930

----------


## Wohli



----------


## babi

ich bin auch nur eine minute motorrad gefahren weil ich die restliche stunde damit beschäftigt war den übungsplatz von schnee zu befreien und salz zu streuen ....

----------


## StefanGT

seit wann gibts an rs3???derweilen gibts nur an RS4, RS6 und aus...

----------


## StefanGT

hummvee is a klump, weil der kostet als gebrauchte militärversion no viel zu viel... (so ca. 25.000,-) und da sinds meistens kaum oder gar ned fahrfähig... die müssen dann restauriert werden und kosten so ca. 36.000,-

aussadem geht de krachen nur 130, da schlafst ja ein...

da würd ich lieber zu an Puch/Mercedes G greifen, wobei als österreicher eh nur ana mit Puch logo in frage kummt... (aussa ma hat so viel geld dass ma si an neuen kaufen kann, weil seit 2000 gibts den G nur mehr als Mercedes...)

lustig am rande... die us army verwendet seit wenigen jahren auch den G als kommandowagen, weils draufkommen sind dass der superbreite hummvee in den engen gassen besetzter städte (kabul,...) stecken bleibt, oder gar ned erst reinkommt...

----------


## v1per

rs2 gibts a

----------


## Haiflyer

hab ich gestern auf DSF gesehn. voll hammer des teil.oder ars vorgestern. keine ahnung.  sedie smonster getetet un am bestenr war der E 55 von AMG. voll hammer des teil.
naja egal ich hätt lieber an kleinwagen der gscheid pauer hat

----------


## v1per

des war aber der test mim rs6, e55 amg und m5 oda ned? )

----------


## StefanGT

jo, stimmt, des is a a geiles gerät... da hat mi amoi auf da stadtautobahn ana versaugt... der war ziemlich schnell aussa sichtweite...


RS6 wär natürli sowieso des geilste wo gibt, aber nur in kombination mit an Mercedes G55 AMG...

----------


## Haiflyer

ne die ham vom kleinwagen bis zum nobewlschlitten alles mit ps getestet und da war a R32 golf und a RS3 dabei

----------


## StefanGT

horch her bua, es is jetzt einfach des problem da, dass es keinen RS3 gibt! serwohl einen R32, einen S3, aber keinen RS3!!!

vielleicht war irgendein aufgemotzter S3 dabei, und der Tuner nennt ihn dann "R"S3 edition oder so, aber von audi selber gibts keinen RS3, nur S1, S2, S3, S4, S6, S8, RS2, RS4, RS6...!

----------


## BATMAN

Golf Cabrio und regst Dich über Prollkisten auf  

Was schlimmeres gibts doch gar nich 

Friseusenkutsche 

Tschuldigung konnts net lassen
Golf Cabrio  
Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König

----------


## Haiflyer

na klar gibbet den. RS 3. ich geh am montag zum audi händler und frag.
hallo du bist ja nur neidisch. wo issn n cabrio ne prolokiste???
darfst du überhaupt schon fahrn???ich glaub du bisch wirklich nur neidisch. des auto is hammer. wenn ihr euch imm sommer den arsch abschwitzt mach ich einfach des dach weg.
des hat ned des geringste mit prolo zu tun. und er is ned tiefergelegt und nix

----------


## BATMAN

Meine Mutter fährt nen nagelneuen Golf Cabrio und mein Bruder nen MB SLK und ich kann beiden nichts abgewinnen.
Zu meiner Mutter paßt das Cabrio aber auch. --> Hausfrau

Mag halt einfach keine Cabrios.

Ab Werk gibt es wirklich nur einen S3.
Bezeichnung RS3 stammt von Tunern.

----------


## v1per

jo eben weil irgendwie schaun alle rs3 anders aus 

KOMISCH KOMISCH

----------


## noohm

> wenn ihr euch imm sommer den arsch abschwitzt mach ich einfach des dach weg.


Climatronic ?!

----------


## Haiflyer

climatronic is aber nur halb so geil wie der natürliche wind. mit 200 über die autobahn und dann der wind. des is so hammer.

----------


## v1per

und was tust wenns sag ma 30 grad hat und du stehst im stau oda in da stadt bei stop and go verkehr?

----------


## Haiflyer

dann kann ich immernoch die klima anlage anmachen. heißt ja ned nur weil cabrio das keine klimaelektronik drin is. ich mein im winter wäre des dann a bissel kalt. aber die überlegung is scho richtig

----------


## jevgeny

@ hast du an deckel?
mit 200 im cabro auf da autobahn??
haha sehr geiles gefühl
da blassts da die birne weg

und der regelfall is es wohl kaum
in wirklich keits schauts so aus das du 90% der zeit vom autofahren im stau verbringst

und da is scho sehr geil wennst die abgase von die anderen einatmen kannst...

----------


## A.N.D.I.

hehe, da is ma in deim bus sicha bessa aufghoben

----------


## Martix

wos hot a climatronic mit kalt ztun???

die beeinflusst das klima - auf kälte wie auf wärme bezogen!
du stellst as auf 22 grad ein und dann hats immer 22 grad - das ist der sinn einer klimaautomatik!

und mit welchem cabrio machts spaß mit 200 über die autobahn zu nageln? cabriofahren is auf da autobahn sowieso net toll!
mir reichen 160 - nach 2 stunden hab ich aber dann schädelweh, weil alles dröhnt!

----------


## StefanGT

he, oido gehts da no ganz guad???

was seidlsd du mi an vo wegen deim auto, mir is des do si scheißegal was du für a auto fahrst, und aussadem hab i da nonie was dazua gsagt...!!!

Ah ja und no was du pubertärer nixchecka... Es gibt keinen RS3, begreifs endlich... vielleicht gibts nächstes jahr mal irgendeinen, aber es gibt jetzt definitiv keinen RS3 zu kaufen oder zu bestellen...

----------


## Haiflyer

es gibt aus jeder verschissenen audi reihe nen RS. es gibt nen RS 3 4 6 und 8 und der wird hammer. RS8. jo der schädel brummt da schon mit 200 auf da autobahn aber luistig is schon.

----------


## pagey

haiflyer du scheinst von autos ca. soviel ahnung zu haben wie von bikes  

es gibt definitiv KEINEN RS3...angeblich kommt irgendwann einer mehr aber schon nicht  !!

----------


## Haiflyer

super deine menschenkenntnis. dann schrieb an brief an dsf das die ned so an scheiß daher labern sollen

----------


## pagey

pfff..wenn du ned zuhören kannst kann ja von uns keiner was dafür....es gibt halt definitv keinen RS3  aus basta !

----------


## v1per

i glaub eher es gibt an S von 2 3 4 6 8  und RS 2 4 6

----------


## Chris

Der RS2 basiert auf dem Audi 80 quattro (bis Baujahr 96), ist eine reine Tuningsache und hat nix mit dem A2 zu tun.


RS3 und RS8 sind im September als *Studie* in Genf vorgestellt worden. Gibt's also auch nicht wirklich.
Und die "RS3" die man vor so Lokalitäten wie Nachtschicht oder Tanzpalast sieht, sind gefaked.


Dementsprechend finden sich auch auf der ganzen Audi-Homepage nur Einträge zu RS6 (gerade erst in Genf präsentiert, aber immerhin als Serienauto) und RS4.

----------


## StefanGT

wast was i ned versteh...?

dass du blöd genug bist zu behaupten es gibt einen RS3, obwohl du vor einem computer mit internetzugang sitzt und eigentlich problemlos auf der audi homepage nachschauen könntest... aber auf die idee bist wahrscheinlich noch nicht gekommen...

zur hilfe hier der link: www.audi.de

da wirst du den S3, S4, S6 und den RS6 finden, aber keinen RS3 und RS8... Ach ja den RS4 wirst auch ned unter neuwagen finden, weil der war limitiert und is scho ausverkauft...

so und jetzt siag endlich ein dassd ned recht ghabt hast mit deina RS3 behauptung und gib a rua...

----------


## Haiflyer

eigentlich isses mir eh scheiß egal. ich scheiß auf audi. des einzig gscheide deutsche audo is an M3 oder an X5 und von mir aus wenns schon fett sein muss an AMG 55E oder eine S klasse. sonst kannst eh alles vergessn. und was VW da so prduziert (außer Golf) is ja wohl auch fürn arsch. den geländewagen teurer machen als den von Porsche. lol wer soll den denn kaufen und der phaeton is doch auch n witz

----------


## v1per

da wirds genug geben die den kaufen da brauchst da kane sorgn machn

----------


## Haiflyer

welchen?? den phateon oder den geländewagen von VW

----------


## v1per

beide 

und hättt i des geld würd i ma den vw geländewagen nehmen 
weil der porsche is jo nur schirch ))

----------


## A.N.D.I.

a witz is des....

----------


## Haiflyer

Wenn i geld hätt würd ich mir an fetten HUMMER geländewagen kaufen. ne schmarn der is zwar geil aber ned unbedingt für die straße.
jo mein nachbar hat n phaeton und ich muss sagen er is schon geil udn auch komfortabel aber keine 100.000 wert

----------


## StefanGT

tja burli, es is aber nur der V10 TDI teurer als der Cayenne S... dass sind aber 2 komplett verschiedene motoren mit anderen techniken im hintergrund (getriebe, antriebsstrang)

und glaub mir was teureres als den Cayenne Turbo wirst vo vw a ned kriegen...

----------


## Haiflyer

1. bin i ned dei burli ok.
un 2. find ich persönlich den porsche viel geiler. schaut viel besser aus.

----------


## v1per

naja 2. des is gschmackssache 
i find den porsche schwul

----------


## Haiflyer

eben es is geschmackssache. gut ich muss sagen er schaut a bissel so aus wien osterei. des stimmt scho aber der vw sieht voll dem Audi allroad nachgemacht aus. also find ich aber es gibt sicher wieder gewisse herren, die dem widersprechen. (nicht du V1per.)

----------


## StefanGT

i find des burli passt voi...

----------


## Haiflyer

witzig. ich lach mich tot. wie soll ic hdich nennen.wie wärs mit pussy oder schnecki

----------


## StefanGT

wie wärs mit "Eurer Hoheit", des würd ma gfallen...

aber is eh egal wie du mich nennst... ich würd sagen des mach ma si dann einfach aufn forumtreffen aus... auf die klassische art...

----------


## Haiflyer

sind wir hier im mittelalter oder was. das du dich schlagen willst. pf prolo lässt grüßen oder. 
desi s ja wohl unterstes niveau. aber nun gut wenn du dich so assi gibst. musst du wissen. ich mach mir sicher ned die hände an dir schmutzig.

----------


## StefanGT

umso besser dann hab i ned so lang mit dir zu tun und kann mich wieder den lustigen seiten des lebens zuwenden

----------


## Martix

BURSCHN reissts eich ei!

i vazöh eich amoi wos: es gibt an audi RS80!

do schauts gö? hehe

oder hobts des eh scho gwusst??

ok, jetzt diafts wieder weiterstreiten!

----------


## Haiflyer

ne ich hab da eigentlich keinen bock mehr drauf. des is so sinnlos wie in nen fluß zu scheißen. es machtn moment spaß und dann isses vorbei

----------


## StefanGT

na martix bitte ned, i wü ned mit dir streiten...!

de RS version vom Audi 80 war der RS2, der RS80 is nur a spielerei vo an autotuner...

----------


## Marco

oida kindergarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  des is jo unglaublich!

----------


## Haiflyer

schon gelle. naja ich hab kein bock mehr drauf also scheiß auf alle audis etc. is mir egal obs an rs 3 oder rs 300000 gibt, mir wurscht

----------


## StefanGT

na dann is ja endlich a rua...

----------


## StefanGT

kindergarten?

du suachst ja a mofa *g*

----------


## Marco

na eh kei kindergarten,  führts euch auf wega irgend an dreck!

gebts eure "unbefriedigtheit" doch beim einloggn ab!

----------


## Martix

den RS80 kannst sogar kaufen!!

der höchstbietende bekommt ihn!

aber um gleich von weiter diskussionen abzulenken
www.audi80.com bitte sich selbst ein bild darüber zu machen!!

ich sag nur geil geil geil!

wenn i knedl hätt, tät ich ihn mir kaufen!

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

lol Haiflyer du hast doch kein braunen in der Buchse?

----------


## Haiflyer

hast grad dsf gschaut oder wie?? da kam die wiederholung

----------


## StefanGT

naja i was ned... a auto an dem scho so viel herumgebastelt worden is...

aber i glaub fürn bike transport is dei pajerl eh gscheida...

----------


## Martix

aber über die qualität der arbeit kann man wohl nix sagen - hast dir das tagebuch durchegelesen? der typ hat schon ahnung von dem was er da macht. ich finds sehr geil auch wenn mir die farbe net gefällt

----------


## BATMAN

Hey Stefan,halt mal die Füße still. Drohungen brauch ma hier net. Sowas find ich total debatt
Deine Drohungen sin fürn Kindergarten. Ich komm zu Treffen und ich hoff der Hochflieger auch.
Sowas ist ja wirklich des Niveau von Hampelmännern.
Jeder hat sein eignen Geschmack.

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Ausserdem sind´Autos sowieso fürn Arsch. Nicht nur daß sie Sucken Regelrecht.
Ne Hayabusa mit Ohlins Gabel Federbein, NOS Kit, und evtl. Lader mit ner Acropovic macht richtig Fun. Der kann hinten auch n 220er vertragen un die 255 Pferde einigermassen in Vortrieb umzuwandeln. Porsches Bullen und GTIs nicht dem Hauch einer Chanze.(der geilste Kick ist es bei 80 im Hanging Off an der 180 er nit dem Knie dem Bortstein auszuweichen  ) 
N Rad kann ich zwar nicht mitnehmen aber wozu brauch ich des dabei?      
Wenn ich irgentwo Biken will dann radel ich halt dahinn

----------


## v1per

ja eh zb. die wiener müssn dann eh scho bald wegfahrn wenns treffn in leogang is

----------


## BATMAN

Ich hab noch ein Kettcar im Keller.Dagegen ranzt Ihr alle ab.

----------


## v1per

jo i a im gartn  
und wenn des moi fertig zombaut is oobaaaaaa donn!!!!!

----------


## BATMAN

Was mußt da zambauen?
Ne Monster an jedes Rad?  
*wipp*

----------


## v1per

na des hat an dezenten achsbruch  
und die sportsitz haltn a nimma so wie sa solln und die servo is sowieso im oasch

----------

